
Behind the scenes at YC Demo Day [video] - domevent
https://techcrunch.com/video-article/behind-the-scenes-at-yc-demo-day-where-the-hottest-new-startups-pitch-their-companies/
======
CaliforniaKarl
Needs a [video] tag.

That didn’t seem like a “behind the scenes” kind of video, more like an
overview of what Demo Day is, with montages of each presentation, some off-
the-cuff conversations with people, and a (to me, odd) conversation on
marijuana beverages.

I like this as a basic, “What Is Demo Day?” video.

Although, I would be interested in an actual ‘behind-the-scenes’ video,
conversing everything from startups preparing & testing their presentations,
to the back-end software, to venue operations.

~~~
superplussed
Yeah, it's literally the opposite of behind-the-scenes. Would have loved to
see some backstage jitters by the founders, what they do in the last minutes
before their pitches, etc.

~~~
ngokevin
Don't have a video but: packed a bit in a green room backstage (a room with
water and snacks), about 25 startups at a time, either muttering the pitches
to ourselves or watching the startup on stage on a small TV. High-fiving and
congratulating the startups as they come out with their faces of relief. For
them, it's over! The room begins to empty. You get mic'ed up, go on stand-by
by the stage in front of the dark audience, watch one last startup pitch, and
then you're on!

------
AJRF
Anyone else feel like that Tito guy is trying too hard? He seems like a
preposterously bad fit for Techcrunch.

He tries this comedic approach but all his jokes fall flat. I've entirely
given up on TC video section (blocking it through uBlock) because I can't
stand to watch videos with him in it.

~~~
ILikeConemowk
To each their own, I liked the video and found the general relaxed tone quite
appealing.

It was clear to me I wasn't watching a stand up comedy show and neither did he
try. He was just friendly and genuinely happy about being there.

------
throwawaysecops
Why there are so many online mattress-in-a-box companies?

